# Terrace, B.C. and Bluegreen



## Mel7706 (Sep 6, 2006)

I read recently in TST that Bluegreen was promoting a  points sale in Terrace.  Are there plans to build a resort there? If so what was their pitch?
Thanks!


----------



## ricoba (Sep 6, 2006)

Northern BC is very beautiful, but it's also very rugged and a long long way from the big cities down south (Vancouver, Victoria etc)

If they really were building a resort in Terrace, my guess would be that it would be sold as a wilderness get away experience.

Just a guess.....


----------



## asp (Sep 6, 2006)

think that it must be a mistake.  This is definitely not a resort area.


----------

